

Ask HN: How to use unused computing power? - philippnagel

See e.g. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;anthesisgroup.com&#x2F;30-of-servers-are-sitting-comatose&#x2F;
======
dmitrygr
It is not unused. Idle CPU/RAM/etc will be in low power mode and not consuming
nearly as much power as doing actual work.

It is not a free lunch!

People like BOINC like to say otherwise. They are wrong.

------
chmielewski
boinc.berkeley.edu/

The BOINC daemon can be run headless and unattended (while logged out).

You can also create your own projects/initiatives to leverage the BOINC
community.

